# Anyone taking the SE Lateral Exam EET course?



## ChaosMuppetPE (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm re-taking the EET SE lateral and I was just curious to see if anyone on here is enrolling in the course for this October's exam date?

First, their system is wonderful and the instructors are fantastic/very knowledgeable! I learned enough to breeze through the afternoon session with their help and I'm guessing the only reason I am repeating the exam again, in my opinion, is because I have likely developed either a moderate form of late set mental retardation or a severe case of reading miscomprehension. If you are taking the course (or even just the exam for that matter), I'd like to converse about reference materials and items you may be using for the exam. I would especially like to hear from repeat takers about lessons learned etc... As a habitual repeat taker who has passed both parts exceptionally (morning and afternoon, but somehow never together), I would like your advice and life lessons to build upon. I will share mine as well.

I can absolutely be a shoulder to cry on or release frustration with. I'm losing my faith in humanity due to this test beating me up so badly. I now may just be jynxing myself as I feel I know the material backward - forward and left - right. &lt;-Maybe I'm reading too far into the multiple choice questions or maybe not far enough. I certainly believe I know the answers after calculation, but yet again, I am headed into this thing for the NOW 5th time (see earlier late-set moderate mental retardation comment). I just don't get it.

I think the absolute best advice I can share with anyone here  is to TAKE THIS TEST BEFORE YOU TURN 30 (or as close to it as possible). As I approach 40 at lightning speed, I'm finding it harder and harder to adjust my thinking to new methods and new codes. The new ACI 318 being a perfect example. At first, I was uber excited about this code revision and now it broke elements down (beams, columns, footings, etc.) into their own chapters.Then, I realized the book was written by Satan himself to confuse mid-career engineers. ["To hell with the devil." ~ Stryper]


----------



## Titleistguy (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm taking the EET lat and vert classes.  First time test taker.  Been PE for 10 years and in my mid 30s so I feel your pain.

The first class this past weekend seem to go well, I thought it was a bit slow through the definitions but it's nice bc you get the feeling you'll only have time to cover this stuff once between now and the test.

I started light studying in January.  Already about 150 hours in thru June.  I'm figuring with the classes and work shops I'll be doing another 100 per month basically so I'll be right around 450-500 when the test comes.  Hoping that is sufficient.  

I one shot the EIT and the PE.  I know the SE is much harder but I also know in my personal career 3 separate people that took and passed the SE and there is nothing special about them versus me.  I think these boards can be a bit toxic with people who under perform and then go on about how hard it is.  I guess we'll see.  

Hit me up in the personal messages I'd love to hear about your experiences and if you have any advice for a first time test taker.  Also we can discuss materials.  I've likely purchased almost everything there is out there and so I can make some recommendations.


----------

